# The reality of being disliked



## Rough Coat (Apr 7, 2015)

This might help :

The 100/0 principle

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HdJkk_fOJPY

Expect nothing.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

get used to it, once you are in the working environment it only get's worse, waaaaaay worse
she dislikes you because of her own insecurities 
i have no problem with not being liked it is the reason why the other person does not like me that is confusing
often times others might not like your choices i.e. fashion, movies, t.v. programs, the fact that you read books 
which is one of the more common reasons why i am not liked, example- what programs do you watch v.b.
me - i don't watch t.v.
them- how do you watch sports then?
me-i don't
them-you married? got kids?
me- no
them- what do you do?
me- read, computer, go to lectures, plays or a good philharmonic symphony 
the three most common things others are insecure about are
1-looks, if they deem you more attractive then themselves
2-intelligence - again you being smarter then they
3-being different- not following the latest fad or having very little in common 
humans are a odd species 
the best advice is to not care what others think about you
only you truly know you


----------

